# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Crappie are done since they are up tight to structure and as dark as coal.. Yep it was a good run but not stellar this year. I look at it as some years are great and others a little less. Today was a beautiful day with light winds and even some fish managed to get hooked. 


















Capt Mike


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Nice Larry


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

sweet


----------

